# 2021 wisconsin Morel Mushroom (FINDS, REPORTS, & PICS)



## Brain_Like_Matter_2021 (Apr 7, 2021)

*Post pics of morals found (2021 ONLY) stories, ect
* only give location by county only! **Don't give up your honey hole. Unless you want everyone else finding your shrooms.
happy hunting ladies & gentlemen!!!*


----------



## Gary Poe (Apr 5, 2021)

Wish it were possible to trade morels for cheese 😁. From your ole pals, with love, Hawkeyes.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Reneerf (Apr 11, 2021)

Has anyone found any Pierce county yet


----------



## Zbee (Apr 14, 2021)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 37454


I am new to this community... what county of Wisconsin did you find some morels?


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 37454


Just wondering why you didnt cut the stem off?
Leave the root in the ground.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

morel rat said:


> Just wondering why you didnt cut the stem off?
> Leave the root in the ground.


I pulled that one up whole to document with a receipt that it was a fresh find, and not a reconstituted dried from prior year. I typically cut or pinch off the stem. Not because I believe stems will grow new mushrooms, but to keep as much dirt out of my sacks as possible when I gather. I also only use mesh sacks, not because I believe I'm spreading spores, (although a minute amount may be spread), but mainly so excss dirt and debris can fall out during walks, and let the mushrooms breathe, especially later in season when very warm and the mushrooms are very moist. But I'm not interested in getting into a debate on any of those topics. Plenty of other threads already going on with that if anyone wants to comment either way. About as controversial as Permethrin or Deet for best tick prevention.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

morel rat said:


> Just wondering why you didnt cut the stem off?
> Leave the root in the ground.


Actually morels, and other mushrooms, do not have "roots". They spring from mycelium, the threadlike parent organism that lives in the ground. I cut my stems with a pocket knife for the same reason twisted does, to keep as much dirt out of the bag as possible. I also use a mesh bag because plastic shopping bags can sweat inside in warmer weather and ruin your shrooms. Paper can be even worse because paper is incredibly abrasive. I went to the WalMart laundry dept. and found a 2 pack of the mesh bags that ladies put their delicates in before putting in the washing machine. $1.99, hard to beat!


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

shroomsearcher said:


> Actually morels, and other mushrooms, do not have "roots". They spring from mycelium, the threadlike parent organism that lives in the ground. I cut my stems with a pocket knife for the same reason twisted does, to keep as much dirt out of the bag as possible. I also use a mesh bag because plastic shopping bags can sweat inside in warmer weather and ruin your shrooms. Paper can be even worse because paper is incredibly abrasive. I went to the WalMart laundry dept. and found a 2 pack of the mesh bags that ladies put their delicates in before putting in the washing machine. $1.99, hard to beat!


Lol bought same bags 2 years ago work great!! Found a nice pack of 5 mesh bags at aldis this year for 4.99 really nice!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

twisted minds said:


> I pulled that one up whole to document with a receipt that it was a fresh find, and not a reconstituted dried from prior year. I typically cut or pinch off the stem. Not because I believe stems will grow new mushrooms, but to keep as much dirt out of my sacks as possible when I gather. I also only use mesh sacks, not because I believe I'm spreading spores, (although a minute amount may be spread), but mainly so excss dirt and debris can fall out during walks, and let the mushrooms breathe, especially later in season when very warm and the mushrooms are very moist. But I'm not interested in getting into a debate on any of those topics. Plenty of other threads already going on with that if anyone wants to comment either way. About as controversial as Permethrin or Deet for best tick prevention.


No problem it was just a question, I pretty much do the same as you explained and it all makes sense.. now premathin or deet they both help to do the job. Some thing better than nothing!
Damn them little ticks..
Good luck this spring!


----------



## Kevster (May 6, 2021)

Zbee said:


> I am new to this community... what county of Wisconsin did you find some morels?


Southern Marinette Co


----------



## Wisconsin_Forager (Jun 1, 2021)

Late but I found 352 morels this year. How did everyone fair this spring. Love to hear from you

John


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Wisconsin_Forager said:


> Late but I found 352 morels this year. How did everyone fair this spring. Love to hear from you
> 
> John


Not great, found about 20 all year. Early it was too cold; then too dry; then too late. Looking forward to finding some summer shrooms soon with all the recent rain.


----------

